# How Old Do You Want to Live to?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

If you have a choice, how old do you want to live to?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm totally gonna live until the world ends


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

As long as possible. A lot of my depression is worrying I won't accomplish everything I want before I die


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

My current age seems old enough.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't see myself living past 25.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

not very long...maybe 60s or early 70s. i've worked in a nursing home and it is pretty depressing. people with dementia and violent outbursts, or vegetables stuck in a bed with a diaper on..


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

120.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Old enough to have farted in everyone's faces which, by my calculations, will take an infinite amount of time as, according to Google, four to five babies are born every second more or less.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

In my current situation I'd be more than happy to pass away in my sleep at the grand old age of 30. If by some minor miracle I ended up in a loving relationship by the age of 30, then I would like to pass away at he exact same time as my partner did, hopefully when we are both in our late 80's or early 90's.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

As long as I'm able to live by myself without being a huge burden, and don't start losing my mind.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LawfulStupid said:


> As long as I'm able to live by myself without being a huge burden, and don't start losing my mind.


Same for me. As soon as I can no longer leave my house under my own steam, I want out.


----------



## cloudnein (Nov 3, 2014)

Arkiasis said:


> I don't see myself living past 25.


Same here. ^^


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

As long as i don't live to an old age where i become a looney, become disabled and crap myself.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> In my current situation I'd be more than happy to pass away in my sleep at the grand old age of 30. If by some minor miracle I ended up in a loving relationship by the age of 30, then I would like to pass away at he exact same time as my partner did, hopefully when we are both in our late 80's or early 90's.


You'll be 30 in like two years. So soon! But dying in your sleep i think would be the best way to die. I wonder if you'd know or not.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Ideally I would like to live until at least my late 80s, or longer if I was healthy. But I see myself pulling the ol' opt-out in my forties. I don't want to, but I just see that being what will happen.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't know. I wouldn't want to outlive my partner honestly.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Forever.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Exactly 100.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> You'll be 30 in like two years. So soon! But dying in your sleep i think would be the best way to die. I wonder if you'd know or not.


I've pretty much accepted that I'm gonna be alone for the rest of my life. I can't ever see myself being happy on my own, and so dying sooner rather than later is not something that I'm really concerned about. Another 2 years worth of misery Vs. another 50+ years of misery is a no contest :/


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

SouthernTom said:


> I've pretty much accepted that I'm gonna be alone for the rest of my life. I can't ever see myself being happy on my own, and so dying sooner rather than later is not something that I'm really concerned about. Another 2 years worth of misery Vs. another 50+ years of misery is a no contest :/


You're not going to be alone for the rest of your life. Even if you don't have a ton of friends now, you've had friends in the past, and you'll meet new people again. Even if you haven't had things work out with anyone yet, I remember you posting before that you'd got partway towards a relationship in the past and that should give you confidence that it can happen again. Things just haven't fallen into place yet.

Even for people on here who haven't ever had friends etc before, it could still happen in future. In fact it's more likely that it will happen than it won't, even if it takes a while. You never know what's going to come in future.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Arkiasis said:


> I don't see myself living past 25.


Same here.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> I've pretty much accepted that I'm gonna be alone for the rest of my life. I can't ever see myself being happy on my own, and so dying sooner rather than later is not something that I'm really concerned about. Another 2 years worth of misery Vs. another 50+ years of misery is a no contest :/


I used to feel the same. I am 32 now and feel better than ever. My upward curve of emotional well being started at 27-28. I want to find someone but the truth is that I don't really look very hard. I am have become apathetic. I am ready for my whole life alone if that proves to be the case.

I still have hope of finding someone and I can't really envisage a return to suicidal thoughts at this point.

I would like to live until I am 90 or so in rude health.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> I've pretty much accepted that I'm gonna be alone for the rest of my life. I can't ever see myself being happy on my own, and so dying sooner rather than later is not something that I'm really concerned about. Another 2 years worth of misery Vs. another 50+ years of misery is a no contest :/


Yea i understand. I've pretty much decided to not let my happiness rely on a relationship. You could find other things that make u happy. I wouldn't give up to soon


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> You're not going to be alone for the rest of your life. Even if you don't have a ton of friends now, you've had friends in the past, and you'll meet new people again. Even if you haven't had things work out with anyone yet, I remember you posting before that you'd got partway towards a relationship in the past and that should give you confidence that it can happen again. Things just haven't fallen into place yet.
> 
> Even for people on here who haven't ever had friends etc before, it could still happen in future. In fact it's more likely that it will happen than it won't, even if it takes a while. You never know what's going to come in future.





Dre12 said:


> I used to feel the same. I am 32 now and feel better than ever. My upward curve of emotional well being started at 27-28. I want to find someone but the truth is that I don't really look very hard. I am have become apathetic. I am ready for my whole life alone if that proves to be the case.
> 
> I still have hope of finding someone and I can't really envisage a return to suicidal thoughts at this point.
> 
> I would like to live until I am 90 or so in rude health.





felicshagrace said:


> Yea i understand. I've pretty much decided to not let my happiness rely on a relationship. You could find other things that's make u happy. I wouldn't give up to soon


Thanks for the comments guys  I know that what I need to do is put myself out there more. I just find it near impossible nowadays.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've probably lived long enough another 60-70 years don't appeal all that much tbh what would that achieve.?...lifes a cruel irony people die everyday that want to live and people live everyday that want to die are people ever meant to be truly happy or is a comfortable existence the best you can hope for...do ya know I don't think I've ever met a truly happy adult they've all been tainted by life's realities once you dig a bit even if they present a happy exterior the trick is not to let it get you down I suppose...I think all adults are basically mentally scarred children to a greater or lesser degree.....this rant was probably stupid i appologise to anyone that read it ..


----------



## Jamc89 (Aug 25, 2014)

I voted between 70 and 80 if I have the health to back it up. In an accident preferably. I hear about old people walking up mountains unprepared and getting lost and freezing to death or losing their footing. Its sad but to be able to die outdoors would be the way to go. I don't want to live too old. 
Besides, in 50 or so years who knows, we may be able to upload the digital contents of our brains on a cloud storage or hard drive and at a later date we could be reincarnated as a hologram a la Red Dwarf. Of course its debatable whether your consciousness would make the transition and the real you would be dead but still, its gonna be the closest thing to immortality in the next milleneum. I hope to live long enough to see some really interesting technology. Although I am a bit of luddite at the moment


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> Thanks for the comments guys  I know that what I need to do is put myself out there more. I just find it near impossible nowadays.


No problem


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

50 or 60 max.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

The age after which I've seen everything, done everything, and felt everything (don't read too much into that last bit). Realistically, as long as I can.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Until I'm so old that boner pills are no longer effective.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

It depends on how my life is going, I guess. I have some good things going on right now, so I'd like to live as long as possible and see how things play out. But if my life turns to **** again, then I'd want to die immediately.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I wouldn't mind being immortal. seriously.

After 400 years, think of how exceptional you could be.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Whenever I look into the future, all I see is a brick wall. I'm not horrifically depressed at the moment or anything, it's just all I can see. I just don't want to suffer, so anything in the next 5 years as long as it was sudden I don't think I'd complain about. I hope I'll find some meaning to my life eventually though.


----------



## cloudnein (Nov 3, 2014)

blue2 said:


> I've probably lived long enough another 60-70 years don't appeal all that much tbh what would that achieve.?...lifes a cruel irony people die everyday that want to live and people live everyday that want to die are people ever meant to be truly happy or is a comfortable existence the best you can hope for...do ya know I don't think I've ever met a truly happy adult they've all been tainted by life's realities once you dig a bit even if they present a happy exterior the trick is not to let it get you down I suppose...I think all adults are basically mentally scarred children to a greater or lesser degree.....this rant was probably stupid i appologise to anyone that read it ..


Don't apologize, that made way too much sense.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Not older than 75. I don't ever want to go back to diapers and have hands too weak to open cola bottles..


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

I've already lived longer than I should have.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> Thanks for the comments guys  I know that what I need to do is put myself out there more. I just find it near impossible nowadays.


I am exactly the same. It is like this impossible hump to get over but then I wonder if I really want to get over it at all. It is a quandary alright.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Around 40-50 seems to be when things start going downhill, so I'd prefer to be dead around that point.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably 50. Not liking the idea of being old and in constant pain.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Long enough to solve the unsolved riddles of the universe. That probably means forever. As long as I've got a challenge, I'm happy.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't wanna have to wear diaper and sit in a wheel chair. So not too old


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

CWe said:


> Don't wanna have to wear diaper and sit in a wheel chair. So not too old


You mean like not over 30?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> You mean like not over 30?


Ha.... more like 60 ish


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

40-50. Probably on the lower end.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

CWe said:


> Don't wanna have to wear diaper and sit in a wheel chair. So not too old


Lol i work in a nursing home and there a lady there who turned a 100 this year and she not in a wheelchair or even has a diaper but then we have a 72 year old and she in a wheelchair and has a diaper

OP if i can get a better job i dont want to live pass 70 there wont be any petrol around and i dont want to drive a electric car


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

next year

unless someone lets me do a job


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

mike91 said:


> Lol i work in a nursing home and there a lady there who turned a 100 this year and she not in a wheelchair or even has a diaper but then we have a 72 year old and she in a wheelchair and has a diaper
> 
> OP if i can get a better job i dont want to live pass 70 there wont be any petrol around and i dont want to drive a electric car


Why are some old ppl in wheel chairs and diapers and others arent? i thought everyone got that way


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

32


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked '81 to 90', but really until my health severely declines (having to rely on others to take me to the bathroom, wash me, and feed me).


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

70 seems like a good number, but I'd rather live long enough to see the present, past and future as one.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

100 even if my guy cheats by then it's all good I want to live!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

One hundred million billion years.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It doesn't matter but I'm taking everyone with me when I go.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Fifty seems like the upper limit to me. I've got more than enough aches and pains already.


----------



## watermelonn (Jul 27, 2014)

For years my limit has been 30.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Maybe about 90. I feel like not many people live to a hundred of age anyways, so there's no point in getting your hopes up too high.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

30, which's why i want to pay to get laid asap


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

To me, quality of life is more important that the number of years of life. I wouldn't mind living to 100 if I still had all my faculties.


----------



## MrCandP011 (Nov 12, 2014)

As long as I can. 

If I become senile, forget everyone and everything around me, and etc. That's when I want to be done.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long as I can if I'm healthy.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I would say mid-70s, and at that point I'd prefer to die in an exciting way (sword-fight, immolation, etc).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't care.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I really hope I don't live past 30. 

I'm trying to shorten my life by not exercising and consuming as much unhealthy food and alcohol as much as possible. This plus the anxiety and depression should get me eventually.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I wan't to die with the earth. Trave'l to other planets if you wish. You can ta'ke the earth from an earthling, but one thing 'i'll always keep is my pride. Enjoy your rural quests for civilization. I hope you don't poop and have no other reserves of food and have to wrap a taco shell around it and say bottoms-up. I hope you' don't get sucked into a blackhole on April 12, 2053 or anything like that at 3:46 pm. I hope you dont' get dragged into 14-super-nova stars' gravity while thinking of alien seduction while a kangaroo accidentally busts open your ship's windows exploiting you to various possibilities. I hope you dont' turn old and have kids that have kids and be a female getting run over by a reindeer on Christmas eve. I want' to be about 140+.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't care at this point.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

In some ways, I've already died.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Probably around 85. If I feel I have already served my purpose & somehow touched and made a mark in the lives of the people I care for, HE could take me.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd like to live for as long as possible so I can witness some awesome technological breakthroughs. People in my family seem to live pretty long, my great aunt died this year aged 96.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm immortal so...


----------

